# DA 9000 cables on 6800



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I like my DA 9000 equipped bike so much is just ridiculous, the cables are super smooth, I want to change my trainer bike to ultegra 6800 and was wondering if I can use the DA9000 cables and shifter hood, anyone with some info on the matter?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes you can use them, although doesn't 6800 use the same coating technology as 9000 on the cables to reduce friction? If so, I'm not sure it will make a difference.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought they didnt, I thought it was one of the advantage of dura ace...


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Dura ace has a polymer coating and ultegra has ptfe I believe.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

mannymerc said:


> Yeah, I like my DA 9000 equipped bike so much is just ridiculous, the cables are super smooth, I want to change my trainer bike to ultegra 6800 and was wondering if I can use the DA9000 cables and shifter hood, anyone with some info on the matter?


Cables are cables. There is nothing proprietary that makes DA cables only work with DA shifters

(of course, the caveat to that is attempting to use MTB shifter cables).


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

mannymerc said:


> I thought they didnt, I thought it was one of the advantage of dura ace...


I thought the slicker cables was a big reason 9000 and 6800 shift so well (both have great reputations in this regard.) I have 9000 cables on my 5700 group and they make a big difference in shift quality. I'm planning to switch to 6800 cables when they wear out to save some money.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

The 6800 use the polymer coated cable.



Rick Draper said:


> Dura ace has a polymer coating and ultegra has ptfe I believe.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

9000 and 6800 have the same exact design of shifters/hoods and the same technology cables as well.

The 9000 uses better materials in the shifters/hoods and there's more polymer wound around the cables.

The 6800 uses cheaper materials in the shifters/hoods and there's less polymer wound around the cables.

Neither are teflon/ptfe, both are polymer.

Basically they're both the same, one's just better, lol.


----------

